

New "Requester pays" Option for Amazon S3 - ggruschow
http://developer.amazonwebservices.com/connect/thread.jspa?threadID=27622&tstart=0
"This will enable you to provide other developers access to your buckets without incurring their access costs, and even use Amazon Web Services to sell data for a profit."
======
vaksel
they should add the option to add a surcharge. This way people can make some
money off their data.

~~~
jeffbarr
You can add a surcharge using Amazon DevPay. I'll write a blog post about this
in the next couple of days!

~~~
dotcoma
is this whole thing a B2B proposition (someone hosts data, someone else pays
for the delivery of the part of this data they need - which is great, don't
get me wrong) or could this also become a "consumer" B2C thing? (i.e. I sell
digital crap, and charge users via Amazon).

